# Laredo/GDL: Toll costs & motels



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings All.
OK, so hubby and I will be leaving for Riberas Del Pilar on June 1st. 
We are going to cross the border at Laredo.
We would really like to know ahead of time how many pesos we should have on hand to cover tolls, gas, hotel/motel, food, etc.
Also, we will probably want to stop for the night in either Matahuala or San Luis Potosi.
Recommendations on lodging establishments would be most appreciated. *We have a dog!!*  Thought that would be an important point.

Any other insights you can offer would also be appreciated.
Looking forward to your replies. Thanks.

Julie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once in Mexico, you may stop at any bank, large grocery, etc., and find an ATM. If you want to get pesos ahead of time, you will need enough for gasoline, meals and lodging plus tolls. You'll have to calculate your consumption yourself and should also allow enough extra for unexpected expenses. Most folks carry 3-5,000 pesos and often have much of it left over.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info RVGringo.
I don't know that we'll make the trip from Laredo to Chapala in one day and thought we would stop in Matehuala which is about half way.
Can you or anybody else recommend lodging there that will take a dog?
Thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry; I forgot to respond to the dog question. As you probably know, Mexicans don't travel with pets and they aren't welcome in most places. However, I think there is a place called 'Las Palmas' in Matahuala that may accept you with a pet in a room at the end. Many folks with pets have found that it is wise to stop along the way to walk the dog, so that it can do its business, have supper and then check into a 'no tell motel' at the edge of most towns. These motels are usually exceptionally clean and have very secure parking in a private garage adjoining your room. You will pay at the gate and be sure to tell them you want 12 hours. You will be given a room number where you will drive in and enter the room from the garage. There will probably be no key, as most guests have no intention of leaving for dinner. Some do have a lazy susan in the wall for ordering snacks, drinks or other necessities for the night. You may or may not want to watch the special programming on the TV. As you can guess, your dog won't leave until you do, but nobody will know it is with you. These places are quite convenient and very safe and secure. If you travel with pets, they can be your salvation at the end of a long day on the road. Enjoy! Oh yes, they are often much less expensive than normal hotels and motels; 120-250 peso range.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is a great site that will tell you about highways, hotels and tolls you can expect. It's from the Secretaria de Comunicaciones y Transportes who are in charge of the highways, just change the language to English.....
Turista Mexico - Carreteras de México

Please be aware that most hotels / motels don't accept pets (you might be able to negotiate something though) but be prepared to be turned down. I've traveled with pets and most often than not look for a place with parking close by and literally bring in my Kitty "undercover"......


----------



## RayS (Jan 11, 2009)

Julie, Good luck with your trip! Will you please come back on to post your experience. We are planning the same trip through Laredo with a stop in Matahuala with our German Shepherd. 

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*loredo/gdl*

i would like to make a suggestion on your route loredo/gdl. i have driven all over mexico as far down as chiapas and from gdl to zacatecas....... that route is a little complex and yes there is a toll area but you have to cross on a 2 lane highway to it and one can get lost very easy.

i have also driven from mazatlan to laredo via durango/torreon/monterrey, i left at 8 am from mazatlan drove through the beautifull mountains of durango did not drive into city in durango but stayed on the highway to toll road to torreon, then stopped in monterrey at tony romas for some ribs..... i crossed the border at 9 pm after spending 1 hour in monterrey..... both monterrey and torreon have the pereferico (outside highway ring that keeps you from entering major city and wasting time)
the toll road was perfect and very convinient..... i had some friend go to texas last month from gdl though zacatecas etc etc... and it took them a long time driving... my suggestion is loredo 7 am to monterrey/torreon/durango you can stay in durango at the auto motel suggested by others where you drive your car into a garage and keep your wife and dog in the car while you pay....(once you enter motel room you cant leave.... if you leave the time has expired......

you then will see the amazing nature through durango driving to mazatlan but you dont enter mazatlan.... there is a road that takes you to the toll road that goes to gdl..... depending on the hour , there is a toll booth that says gdl or santa maria del oro..... you can detour to have some lunch at that amazing lake.....(losts of people go there on the weekends to jet ski, food. fish/shrimp.

in my opinion, this is the best route and safest.....
i looked up the area where you are going , its amazing...... i would also recomend picking up an xm or sirious plug and play radio..... or the portable boom box for your home.... i get my xm at XM Satellite Radio at MyRadioStore - All Things XM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexliving,
Your directions seem very confusing, with two separate trips/destinations mixed in the narrative.
Laredo to Guadalajara is pretty simple and would not include passing through Durango or Mazatlan.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*driving*

sorry...... rvgrindo. how many hours does it take to go from gdl to loredo going the other way??????

when i went from gdl to zacatecas with a gdl local and familiar with the highways, it was a bit confusing driving out of gdl on autopista then taking a 2 lane road over to another highway then catching the toll road...........so i believe that its a complicated route . most of us are not going to give you the highway numbers but rather the major town destinations...


so when i crossed at loredo , i got on the highway heading to monterrey, once entering monterrey i stayed on the outside highway ring and took the highway to torreon............. once arriving to torreon i followed the sign to durango..
sleeped in durango and took highway to mazatlan- 60 kilometers before mazatlan i took road to toll road to guadalajara.........


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

You might want to check out this site which will give you highways and tolls..... sponsored by the SCT (Secretaria de Comunicaciones y Transportes) who maintain the roads....
Turista Mexico - Carreteras de México

Be sure to change to English and put your departing and ending destinations and you're good to go. Lots of other info on this site too....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From Laredo, you may bypass Monterrey and Saltillo on the 'cuota' toll road and go straight south to Zacatecas, a good place to spend the night is Hotel del Bosque at Zacatecas. Then, continue straight south to Guadalajara on Rt 54. Total time on the road is 12-13 hours.
Alternatively, you may want to take 57 (more tolls) and spend the night at Matahuala and continuing to Guadalajara via the San Luis Potosi bypass and Rts. 57/80D. The roads are larger and you can travel faster but the driving time is about the same as the other route.
We like an even more economical route that crosses the border a bit further east; since we are East Coast people and pass through Houston. We cross at Nuevo Progresso, Tamaulipas, just south of Weslaco Texas on FM1015. From there, we go south through town to old Rt. 2 and take that west to Reynosa and then south on Rt. 97 to 101 and on to Ciudad Victoria or San Luis Potosi for the night. Then, on to Guadalajara on 57/80-80D as before. Much more free roads but they are excellent. Again, 12-13 hours on the road.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

RayS said:


> Julie, Good luck with your trip! Will you please come back on to post your experience. We are planning the same trip through Laredo with a stop in Matahuala with our German Shepherd.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray.
We will definitely post our experience with our dog for all you future travellers to MX.
It's the least we can do for the forum considering all the great help and advice we've received from everyone.

Julie


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

In Matahuala, Las Palmas does not take dogs. Driving from Laredo into Matahuala there are two motels, The Capri and the Oasis, side by side. Our best recollection is that The Capri is first going south. It is the place to eat. The second next door is Las Palmas. This is the place to stay. Don't tell them that you have a dog. Park well beyond the Registration/restaurant entrance. Ask for a room away from the highway. Go to your room with your dog, then just behave normally, walking the dog in plain view, etc. They won't say anything. It is a case of "better to apologize than to ask." This motel (whichever name it is) used to be a resort (like in the 50's), so it has a large swimming pool. The rooms are clean and comfortable, though bare bones. There is television with some English programming. You should expect to pay well under $300 pesos for two. The food next door (The Capri?) is good and very inexpensive, unlike the touristy places down the road. If you need anything on arrival there is a Soriana and a big newish Walmart on the other end of town right off the main highway. The regional specialty dish is cabra. Ask for cabra asada or, that failing, birria de cabra. Have a good trip.


----------

